# divert emails from outlook account to other email account



## Boogie1978 (Apr 5, 2009)

hi! i am maintaining an 2007 Microsoft Exchange Server and i want to divert all the incoming emails from outlook account to other email accounts like Yahoomail. Gmail, hotmail and others.

How can i do that?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, you can figure out how to set up forwarders and configure them for the web accounts.


----------



## removed1209c (Apr 3, 2009)

Little more info next time, please.
If you open your Microsoft Exchange Snap in for MMC, you can go into the Recipient Configuration, open the properties for the user, then go to the Mail Flow Settings. From there, you open the Delivery Options and it's pretty intuitive once you get in. Choose a forwarding address!
Let me know if that resolved your issue!


----------



## Boogie1978 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot Lorjack and Phil....

I solved it but before i go to mail flow settings, i need to create first new mail contact. Then assign it on the delivery options.


----------



## kamili (Nov 10, 2009)

how to divert emails from outlook mail to yahoo mail


----------



## Boogie1978 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just follow Lorjack and Phil instructions... 

but before you need to go to mail flow settings, you need to create first new mail contact. Then assign it on the delivery options..

Happy solving....


----------

